# New to me 2011



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Picked this up about 3 weeks ago. 2011 ECLB 4X4 Duramax LT package 40K miles. got it for a little over 25 out the door with my trade in (05 Sierra 1500 4X4) plus 5K cash

When i picked it up

















Traded this in on it (took my wheels, toolbox, backrack and strobes) 









Just need to get a fisher mount and wiring for the new truck then we'll be good to go plowing Thumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Just need to get a fisher mount and wiring for the new truck then we'll be good to go plowing

Was a fisher mounted on the 1500? ... 2011 Truck is sweet. Good luck with that.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice truck. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

thelettuceman;1483719 said:


> Just need to get a fisher mount and wiring for the new truck then we'll be good to go plowing
> 
> Was a fisher mounted on the 1500? ... 2011 Truck is sweet. Good luck with that.


i did have a 7'6" LD on the 1500, but the wiring and mount (after some mods) will be going on my dads 07 Classic Duramax. Thank you for the complements on the new truck


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

that is a serious upgrade right there. love the color!


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1483726 said:


> i did have a 7'6" LD on the 1500, but the wiring and mount (after some mods) will be going on my dads 07 Classic Duramax. Thank you for the complements on the new truck


Whats going on the new one?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

F350plowing;1483735 said:


> Whats going on the new one?


an 8' MM1 w/ wings, thanks for all the compliments again guys 

And incase you cant tell we are proud GM owners
Left is my dads company truck, middle is mine, right is my brothers








Dads 07 Classic 








Mom's 03 Burb


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

That thing is sweet! Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweet ride man. How is it on fuel? Considering one of those but a crew cab for my next truck.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

BlueRam2500;1484550 said:


> Sweet ride man. How is it on fuel? Considering one of those but a crew cab for my next truck.


to and from work (9miles each way) i get about 12 but thats hatrodding it. on the highway @ 75 i got something like 17, that was also with a quad in the back going up the PA turnpike through the tunnels. Hopefully you purchase one because they are a pretty awesome truck with the exhaust brake and such


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Its either that or a SuperDuty, not sure.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice truck


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking truck. Sounds like you got a pretty good deal on it. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of it with the plow on.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

real nice truck good luck with it


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for all the comments guys. And i had a chance to work on the truck a little this weekend. installed some backup lights and made a switch panel out of that useless cubby next to the HVAC controls


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Who's jealous this guy  Nice Dmax tho man Thumbs Up


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Got the mount and wiring installed (gigantic PITA wiring in headlights) but looks pretty good all said and done. 
very minimal cutting
















Controller location 








on the truck


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

nice setup! good luck!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice rig....throw some timbrens up frontThumbs Up


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

BlueRam2500;1521322 said:


> Looks awesome!


Thank You



oldbluehairhemi;1521325 said:


> nice setup! good luck!


Thanks, good luck to you too



millsaps118;1521579 said:


> Nice rig....throw some timbrens up frontThumbs Up


With the 6K front end and this at the tailgate and about 200 pounds of salt i should be fine


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Theres no need for timbrens on the 2011s and up , but there is diffrent settings for the t-bars meant to turn up for plow season and can be returned in the spring . 200 lbs ballast wont even be felt in that truck 800 is more like it.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

jmac5058;1521667 said:


> Theres no need for timbrens on the 2011s and up , but there is diffrent settings for the t-bars meant to turn up for plow season and can be returned in the spring . 200 lbs ballast wont even be felt in that truck 800 is more like it.


your right 200 wont make any real difference, but that tire/wheel/concrete at roughly 800 + 200 will be plenty plus the contents of the toolbox.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1522073 said:


> your right 200 wont make any real difference, but that tire/wheel/concrete at roughly 800 + 200 will be plenty plus the contents of the toolbox.


You really want the wieght to be counterwieght , behind the rear wheeles . All counterwieght is ballast not all ballast is counterwieght.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

jmac5058;1522655 said:


> You really want the wieght to be counterwieght , behind the rear wheeles . All counterwieght is ballast not all ballast is counterwieght.


The concrete/tire/wheel sit right at the tailgate, along with the salt. its in the best possible spot in my opinion. Thumbs Up


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Might as well update this thread. traded in the 2011 (had headgasket and EGR issues prior to me owning) in on this beast 
2013 Silverado 2500HD CCLB Duramax first day owning it 








After the toolbox/tank/steps/backrack doing what it does best 








And how it looks right now


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice lookin' 2013 Silverado ... Good Luck With Your Truck


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I like what you did there with the front end of the new truck! Looks sharp!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Eh, I'd still put a blade on it. Wideout or 9'6'' V with wings and you'll be fine. Nice truck, but IMO the 2011 still looked better.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice! What are you seeing for mpg out of these new dmax's?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

thelettuceman;1674291 said:


> Nice lookin' 2013 Silverado ... Good Luck With Your Truck


Thank you



07PSDCREW;1674304 said:


> I like what you did there with the front end of the new truck! Looks sharp!


thank you, the bumper was done with plastidip, awesome stuff



2006Sierra1500;1674306 said:


> Eh, I'd still put a blade on it. Wideout or 9'6'' V with wings and you'll be fine. Nice truck, but IMO the 2011 still looked better.


if i had the money to spend on a wideout or 9'6", i'd just go out and buy a old beater and hang one of the 8' fishers at work off it. and i go back and forth, i loved the 11 because it was the only one i ever saw in that color. but i also love the 13 because being a white CCLB with strobes, it just looks like a construction truck.



GMCHD plower;1674307 said:


> Very nice! What are you seeing for mpg out of these new dmax's?


Thank you, around town i'm seeing about 12 but i'm not easy on the skinny pedal at all, and i think i'm cruising around at close to 9K as is. highway @75 i'm about 16 or so. but the truck only has 7400 miles on it so it's still breaking in.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Both of them are nice trucks.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

2005_Sierra;1521276 said:


> Got the mount and wiring installed (gigantic PITA wiring in headlights) but looks pretty good all said and done.
> very minimal cutting
> 
> 
> ...


When we did the install on my 07 we needed to cut a hole to get to the stupid lights from the inside.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

that is a lot of truck!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Made me want to finish plastidipping mine!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Triton2286;1686887 said:


> Made me want to finish plastidipping mine!


Looks awesome, i love plastidip so easy to use and looks great when done. And best of all if you get tired of the look, peel it off and run the factory setup for awhile


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thumbs Up..............Congrats and nice color!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

2005_Sierra;1495561 said:


> thanks for all the comments guys. And i had a chance to work on the truck a little this weekend. installed some backup lights and made a switch panel out of that useless cubby next to the HVAC controls


How did you make the switch planel, was it just a piece of plastic you trimmed up?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1690267 said:


> How did you make the switch planel, was it just a piece of plastic you trimmed up?


That was made out of the plastic bed rail caps that were on the truck when i bought it. worked pretty well, easy to cut and shape


----------

